# Automatische DNS Einstellungen und FTP



## sumsebum (14. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Forum,

nun mein Server läuft und läuft und läuft ........

Jedoch hab ich momentan 2 Sachen die mich noch stören. Beim Anlegen einer neuen Domain, kann mann ja anhaken das der dns Eintrag und der mx Eintrag automatisch gesetzt werden.

Als einziger A Record wird ja nur das www angelegt. Kann man das irgendwo modifizieren, das auch noch pop, imap, smtp, mail, und ftp automatisch erstellt werden.

Ebenso der mx eintrag. Dieser lautet immer standard www.server.tld, kann man mail.kundendomain.tld einstellen?

Ebenso die Sache mit dem FTP

Beste Grüße

Rene


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2007)

> Als einziger A Record wird ja nur das www angelegt. Kann man das irgendwo modifizieren, das auch noch pop, imap, smtp, mail, und ftp automatisch erstellt werden.


Jein. generell kannst Du die zusätzlichen Records natürlich automatisch anlegen lassen, Du müsstest ads aber in PHP programmieren und zwar in der datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_isp_web.lib.php


----------



## sumsebum (15. Nov. 2007)

nun dann werde ich mir die Sache mal ansehen und gegebenenfalls modifizieren.

Das Ergebins werde ich hier natürlich zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## sumsebum (29. Nov. 2007)

hm ich hab das soweit auf meiner Testmaschine am laufen...

ich hab aber seit kurzem noch ein anderes DNS Problem.

Till kannst Du mir erklären, woran es hier hängt?

Die Aktualisierung der Domain

	baeckerei-pfuetzner.de

ist fehlgeschlagen:

ZONE  : baeckerei-pfuetzner.de.
NS <= : ns1.pinkserver.biz. [77.104.253.168]
NS    : ns4.pinkserver.biz. [81.28.232.230]

       _____________
     ,-------------.|
~~~~ |    fatal    || ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
     `-------------'
f> No SOA record found on server
=> ns4.pinkserver.biz./81.28.232.230


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Der Nameserver ns4.pinkserver.biz ist nicht aktuell. Wie aktualisierst Du denn die Datensätze auf ns4.pinkserver.biz? Mit dem autom. Bind Zonetransfers?


----------

